# 2.02m / 6 feet 8 inch World Record Rubik's Cube by Tony Fisher



## Tony Fisher (Nov 14, 2019)

After 330 hours work spanning July to November I am now ready to show my new Rubik's Cube puzzle. At around 2.02m (6 feet 8 inches) it's 35cm or over one foot bigger than the existing official Guinness world record (1.68m) held by Wes Nelson. It weighs 25 stone (160 kg) and works slightly better than my old world record (1.57m) cube. Like all of my puzzles it can be used by just one person though a few aids are employed to make life easier. All work was done by myself and there will be a construction video showing the entire process.
It will be officially measured next week and then I'll submit the evidence to Guinness for ratification.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 20, 2019)

Construction video now public.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 20, 2019)

so you were working on that cubicle this whole time?


----------



## Etotheipi (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Cube9 (Nov 20, 2019)

wow thats cool


----------



## Tabe (Nov 21, 2019)

Tony, loved the construction video. So many clever solutions and lessons learned from your previous cube. 

Question: what did you do with your previous giant cube?


----------



## pjk (Nov 21, 2019)

Awesome stuff as always, Tony. Congrats on the WR.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 24, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Tony, loved the construction video. So many clever solutions and lessons learned from your previous cube.
> 
> Question: what did you do with your previous giant cube?


Ripley's purchased it and took it to the USA for one of their Believe It Or Not venues. The planned location kept changing and now they don't even answer emails. So it's somewhere in the USA but I have no idea where or if it's on display.
PS. Not sure why the video gets attached again.


----------



## pjk (Nov 24, 2019)

Tony Fisher said:


> Ripley's purchased it and took it to the USA for one of their Believe It Or Not venues. The planned location kept changing and now they don't even answer emails. So it's somewhere in the USA but I have no idea where or if it's on display.
> PS. Not sure why the video gets attached again.


Crazy they don't even tell you such a basic detail.

I think you want a link in your signature to the video? Just need to update it to a hyperlink on video rather than pasting the link.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 24, 2019)

Tony Fisher said:


> Ripley's purchased it and took it to the USA for one of their Believe It Or Not venues. The planned location kept changing and now they don't even answer emails. So it's somewhere in the USA but I have no idea where or if it's on display.
> PS. Not sure why the video gets attached again.


Thanks Tony.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 12, 2019)

Solve video now live. The first part is just the solve at 5x speed. The second part explains my method and how I used colour notation to work out moves in advance. The cube has now officially been measured at 2.022m which I assume will mean an official record of 2.02m (providing it's accepted).


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 12, 2019)

Where'd you get the stickers?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 13, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> Where'd you get the stickers?


I cut them from 1mm thick coloured polystyrene sheet.


----------

